# Cyp. Bud Watch



## tocarmar (May 5, 2011)

Here are a few cyps in bud..

Cyp Calceolus







Cyp Acaule











Young Acaule


----------



## Dido (May 6, 2011)

Nice cyps are comming up. 

What else kinds do you have


----------



## tocarmar (May 6, 2011)

I have cyp. parviflorum var. pubescens & a henri if it comes up!! I ordered some seedling from Ron cyp. fasciolatum, cyp. franchetti, cyp. macranthos, & cyp regina var. albo. & 3 year old cyp arietinum..


----------



## Dido (May 6, 2011)

tocarmar said:


> I have cyp. parviflorum var. pubescens & a henri if it comes up!! I ordered some seedling from Ron cyp. fasciolatum, cyp. franchetti, cyp. macranthos, & cyp regina var. albo. & 3 year old cyp arietinum..



Oh well Cyp Arientum I would like to have and cros it with Plectorchilum. :sob:

Maybe I could find it one day fore sell. 

Pubescens will start flowering the next days for me. This year will flower a lot of seedlings I made from my mother plant. They are just before open. 

Fasciolatum is one of my favorite ones.:drool:


----------



## tocarmar (May 6, 2011)

I have a long wait for they are all 1 seedlings except the cyp. arietinum which is a 3 year old.. I would love to get some of the mottled leaf varieties for breeding but we don't have any here in the states!!


----------



## Dido (May 6, 2011)

This kinds are cute but hard to grow. 
Have some growing outside. 
Inside I only ahve 2 kinds. But they are yourng plants with 3 years. 

Will tkae a pict. 

Have seedlings growing from reginae X lichiangense from mr Frosch they are all started growing a few days ago. 
But heard that from the first cross of Withlow some still not have flowered and this is over 10 years now. 

Here is a picture of a interesting Hybrid

http://www.cypripedium.at/product_23.html


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link Dido. Interesting dorsal!


----------



## Dido (May 6, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for the link Dido. Interesting dorsal!



No problem like it too.

tocarmar here a pict of a 2 leaf kind, just starting. 

looks like I will get the first flower from it. 

They are grown outside under a big tree. 

in a humus reach sandy soil, which is perfect for this tree. 
he protects them from to hard temp and to much rain and snow. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2011)

Oh, the highly unavailable chinese cyps!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 8, 2011)

They look healthy Tom. Question, why don't you grow them in beds? Your climate is perfect.


----------



## tocarmar (May 8, 2011)

I am planning on putting some of them in the bed this year.. I have a big yard, but there is only 3 small places that I can plant them. I want to start breeding them so it is easier when they are in pots.


----------



## Dido (May 8, 2011)

I feel when cyps grow in a bed outside and they like it. 
They get better from year to year. 
And you dont have to care that much about them


----------

